# PS3 slim



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10312144-1.html

 announced today was the ps3 slim for 299 with 120 gbs. if youve ben considering getting one, nows the time!


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

Now XBros can complain about no backwards compatibility.

B^U


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

i wonder what microsoft will think, their 60 gb is the same price as that. and atleast developers will pay more attention to ps3 now


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

I love how Sony and Microsoft have been clamoring for business by making better and better games, improving their systems, reducing prices, etc. and the wii and DS are the same price they were at launch, with crappier games, and they're making the most money.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I love how Sony and Microsoft have been clamoring for business by making better and better games, improving their systems, reducing prices, etc. and the wii and DS are the same price they were at launch, with crappier games, and they're making the most money.


in different markets though, little kids and soccer moms, microsoft has the boys and sonys system is for real men.


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. Of my friends that 360's or PS3's, half of them have PS3's.


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 18, 2009)

ya its pretty cool, i was looking all morning at videos that i could find, cause i heard it was supposed to be announced today at gc


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

Thing is ugly as hell.

:v


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoiled rich kids who think theyre cool?


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PS3's or 360's?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

This was announced like a week ago

PS2 slim was cool, hope this shows some promise.

I continue to hate Sony because PS2 has so many problems.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wii is for EVERYONE. thats more people than men. its the whole world.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ps3s


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a ps3 160 gb
no thanks


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't decide to agree, or not agree.  Nintendo's choice of becoming casual is a strategy for marketing, Since overall there's more casual people than hardcore gamers who want their kind of games.  But it is true, PS3 and Xbox 360 do have their great games.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wiis fun, for playing for an hour at a time but id never own one again, and no ps3 isnt only a mens system its just the manlier one of the bunch.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> This was announced like a week ago
> 
> PS2 slim was cool, hope this shows some promise.
> 
> I continue to hate Sony because PS2 has so many problems.


it was rumors before today.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol then there you go


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean by, "manlier"?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PS3 isn't manly it's a fatass so Sony decided to put it on a diet.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im jkin,  it just offers more mature cinematic games which i love, 360 has its share too, but gears 2 and halo, cant top heavenly sword, uncharted 1 or 2, ninja gaiden sigma, mag, or metal gear solid  4.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adult Content =/= Maturity
Also, Maturity doesn't make a game good either, we learned this from the gaming ages of old.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not that big for the amount of things it offers, from blu ray movies, to 1080p games and all the way to internet browsing and music listening. its basically a small cheap computer, it offers everything


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dint mean it like that, omg. it offers more mature games with bigger deeper more mature story lines like metal gear 4, opposed to save the princess (mario/zelda)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda = Non deep storyline?
ahahaha.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much. save the princess, defeat the bad guy. you honestly cant call zelda deep after playing mgs4 orinfmous or something.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>playing
>MGS4

wat


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you played Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, or Twilight Princess? If not. Don't say Zelda doesn't have a deep storyline.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mm 1 tp 4 oot 6 ww 3


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your numbers are a bit jumbled up there.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...... theyre not...


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

anyway slim discussion  please


----------



## reedstr16 (Aug 18, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Thing is ugly as hell.
> 
> :v


i dont see why people think that it is ugly... and why would it even matter its not like you are staring at it when you are playing your games, i think that the xbox is ugly but its still fun...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I don't like the look of the slim. I personally think the "Phat" is better looking.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are you doing with a PS3? :U


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burn.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you bothered to read farther instead of attackkng me so fast, you wouve seen i was jkin


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now as for my opinion on the slim, I like it, it's cheaper.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i could tell it's a joke, but i just couldn't pass up a good ol' burnin' :3


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah yeah alright, its all good


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Now as for my opinion on the slim, I like it, it's cheaper.


lol well, atleast someone likes it, i personally like the old better but i wouldnt mind a slim, im sure it looks better in real life.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a PS2 slim but somewhat chubbier.


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it still has a sucking disc drive, ps2 slim had that stupid open flap drive like gcn where someone could easily bust the lens.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmmm..They released a slimmer version of ps2 right before ps3. Maybe there's an unknown ps4 already on the way.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's a good thing I take care of my gaming consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of purchasing one of these. It's nice, and saves space.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks ugly as *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 20, 2009)

*chants to the tone of USA USA* SONY ROX SONY ROX
i may get it but i may not considering i already have a ps3 and it works fine


----------



## Conor (Aug 20, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> *chants to the tone of USA USA* SONY ROX SONY ROX
> i may get it but i may not considering i already have a ps3 and it works fine


If you already have the original PS3 don't get the slim one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 20, 2009)

If it's cheaper, I'll get it.
But I doubt I'll play it as much as anything else I own.
There are a few games I've played on ps3 that are fun, but that's just a few. I still don't like sony as much as microsoft.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 20, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> If it's cheaper, I'll get it.
> But I doubt I'll play it as much as anything else I own.
> There are a few games I've played on ps3 that are fun, but that's just a few. I still don't like sony as much as microsoft.


How's $300 bucks? I hear that's the price of the 360.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I can manage that in the next couple of months.
But if the ps3 is selling for the same as the 360, I'd still say get the 360.
That's just a matter of opinion though, I have more fun on xbox than I do on the ps3.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i honestly dont know who in their right mind wouldnt spend 50 bucks over a wii to get a ps3, the amount of stuff it offers is insane. but if you like xbox better thats cool, theres a lot of cool stuff coming coming for ps3 though, and i do think sonys possibly going to come out on top by the end lf this gen, especially with the price cut/slim. and if i were you id go get the 160 gb for399 right now. or even the 80 gb for 299, the normal ps3s are being discontinued, once theyre gone, theyre not making more.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't a variety at all when it comes to 360 exclusives.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well left 4 dead and gears of war 2 are the only good exclusives imo. but yeah, ps3, all the way for better exclusives.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like not paying for online stuff.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a huge bonus, the only thing different about live and psn is that theres no cross game chat only because microsoft put a patent on it, but there are rumors that its being made and possibly coming out in firmware 3.00 it might come in one after that though, considering its still being tested.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By no variety I mean there's barely anything that isn't a shooter.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## Pear (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
Halo wars, viva pinata, there's a lot.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


andy, it is true most of the games on it are shooters. either that or sports and racing.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 20, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way.

And there is lots of variety on the 360, you're not looking hard enough. Sure there are a lot of shooters, but there's lots of others.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's false. I know they are mostly shooters.
But people saying there are no exclusive games aren't looking hard enough.

You want to talk about Exclusives... lets address inFamous and Prototype.
Both exclusives, both very similar.
I think you've played both, so you'll really be able to justify that.
But, to me they both balance each other out. With each of their own pros and cons.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prototype isnt exclusive, its also on ps3, i hated that game <_< but infamous was awesome and yeah i know, not EVERY game is a shooter or sprts, just the majority, theres a few good exclusive non shooters, fable 2 is an example.


----------



## Zex (Aug 20, 2009)

This is almost as stupid as the first one.


----------



## Anna (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw it in the newspaper, I like the old ps3 design better


----------



## -C*- (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't mind me, just leaving this here.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Don't mind me, just leaving this here.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


justa note, you can still upgrade the slims HDD, to any laptop HDD formatted to fat32, ive seen people with 320gb - 1tb. and yeah, the full base price of the 360 is ridiculous after wireless bridging and online subscriptions. and also, you could bring the wireless headset down to about 30-40, considering ANY bluetooth headset works.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

c:


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Pinata's not exlusive.

c:<


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prototype's not exclusive.

c:<


----------



## Away236 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd say it's actually considerable/affordable now, but I would buy it instead of Xbox, it has blu ray.


----------



## Pear (Aug 20, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, it's on PC, but not any other consoles.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and halo wars sucks A LOT lol i hattteee rts'


----------



## -C*- (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RTS players also hate Halo Wars.

Just a note. c:


----------



## Pear (Aug 20, 2009)

David said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the best console RTS ever imo.
It got an 8.5 on IGN.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 20, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>best console RTS

Well no *censored.2.0* sherlock, RTS belong on PC.  It's still a *censored.2.0*ty game.

>IGN

derp


----------



## Pear (Aug 20, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad my PC sucks, so I'm stuck with console gaming, and Halo Wars fills the RTS void pretty well.


----------

